# venus fly trap in a dart frog viv??



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

this mite seem an odd question, but would a venus fly trap be at all suitable living in a dart frof viv? or is this a bad idea? i just think they are quite a cool plant!

thanks!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

way bad idea, fly trap could easily catch a frog, i know i keep loads outside, and they can catch sizeable prey


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

their absolutely fine : victory: just bear in mind that you will probably have nutrient rich soil so your venus will soon loose its traps and look like a normal 'green leafy plant' lol


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ben W said:


> way bad idea, fly trap could easily catch a frog, i know i keep loads outside, and they can catch sizeable prey


 
ive NEEEEEEEVER seen this happen. frogs are by far strong enough to get out of the traps (which dont close fast enough anyway) just my 2p


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> ive NEEEEEEEVER seen this happen. frogs are by far strong enough to get out of the traps (which dont close fast enough anyway) just my 2p


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymnLpQNyI6g&NR=1


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

so no harm in trying a wee one then? can always pull it out again i guess?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Some traps can get quite a size and can easily catch and digest the smaller frogs no problems at all . I propagated a few some time back in my younger days , these plants are pretty strong once triggered .

YouTube - frog eaten by venus flytrap


Thats a frog standing no chance at the end of that vid . : victory:



Lol , beaten to it above , there are more vids though


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

oooooh, ill maybe think again, seen th video :gasp:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:gasp: someone should tell dartfrog.co.uk to stop selling them.. ive never had a problem with mine!! maybe those in the vids are uber traps


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

im sure dartfrog are selling something that wont "eat" frogs....


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I know dartfrog sells them, he is as interested in them as i am, but he states they are for a vivarium, which they can grow in, but the plant needs to be apropriate to the occupants which are/will be housed in there, and thats down to the buyer of the plants, but advice can be sought if in doubt


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> image


 whats with the pic?


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

nighthunte29 said:


> whats with the pic?


 i was wondering that too :bash:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

nighthunte29 said:


> whats with the pic?


 Seems a bit small to eat a frog dont it. 

I had one of these plants and it can just fit a fly in its mouth.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Seems a bit small to eat a frog dont it.
> 
> I had one of these plants and it can just fit a fly in its mouth.


 those are suitable, a friend of mine keeps them in his to keep fruitfly numbers down and hes never lost frogs to them.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

up to you at the end of the day, but the ones i keep have traps the size of a 2p and thats definately big enough to capture a frog.
depends if you want to risk a £5 plant eating a £50 frog.
Thats all im going to say as i feel you have made your mind up already.


----------



## geodaryl (Jan 17, 2009)

Just make sure the traps are smaller than the frogs...! Simples!

I always found VFT's very hard to grow...


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

VFTs would pretty much fail in a terrarium anyway, as they're a temperate species and require water from beneath, rather than a moist surface. They don't do so well in humidity, and the frogs would end up jumping around the traps, wasting the plant's energy.

So no, it's not a good idea on the plant's part either. :whistling2:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

i dont think ill bother, maybe get a good looking orchid or someting instead!

thanks again!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

They are fine as long as you dont keep them with thumbnail species!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> i dont think ill bother, maybe get a good looking orchid or someting instead!
> 
> thanks again!


Just get this Naturalistic Flora Venus Fly Trap

sorted.

I have a venus flytrap. It's kinda shut down for winter though. Doesn't catch anything around this time of year. Beautiful plants, and truly amazing.
Bloody hard to look after though.


----------

